# Bệnh sởi cách nhận biết và phòng tránh



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (15/2/19)

Sởi là bệnh suy giảm miễn dịch cấp tính lây lan nhanh qua đường hô hấp, người bệnh dễ bị lây nhiễm, bội nhiễm vi sinh và đặc biệt môi trường bệnh viện với nhiều vi khuẩn kháng thuốc gây nên bệnh viêm phổi.
Khi cơ thể suy nhược dẫn đến suy giảm miễn dịch dễ bị đồng nhiễm các loại virus khác, khiến cơ thể suy sụp mạnh dễ dẫn đến tử vong. Chính vì thế các mẹ cần nắm vững những triệu chứng và cách phòng tránh để bảo vệ người thân gia đình mình, đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.




*- Triệu chứng: *Các triệu chứng thường gặp của bệnh sởi là:
Sốt, phát ban và kèm theo ít nhất một trong các dấu hiệu sau: ho, chảy mũi, đau mắt đỏ, nổi hạch (cổ, sau tai), sưng đau khớp.
*- Cách phòng chống:*
Áp dụng các biện pháp dự phòng chung như đeo khẩu trang khi đến chỗ đông người hoặc bệnh viện.
Cần thường xuyên rửa tay bằng các loại thuốc sát trùng nhất là khi vào môi trường bệnh viện.
Giữ nhà cửa thông thoáng, sạch sẽ.
Uống đầy đủ nước mỗi ngày (khoảng 1,5 - 2 lít mỗi ngày).
Bổ sung các loại thực phẩm có nhiều Vitamin A như cà rốt, các loại rau xanh thẫm và các loại quả có màu vàng, màu da cam.
Chủ động tiêm vắc xin phòng bệnh. Tiêm 1 mũi vắc xin sởi hiệu quả bảo vệ đạt 87%, tiêm 2 mũi hiệu quả đạt 95%.
Ngoài ra các mẹ cần sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus giúp làm sạch không khí gia đình bạn và tránh nguy cơ mắc các bệnh lây nhiễm.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

